# Towing a Jeep Wrangler



## jelee (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a Jeep Wrangler and am planning on using it as my tow car behind my 30' Class C.  Is there a preferred tow system i should be looking to purchase?


----------



## KarenS144 (Sep 1, 2014)

Most Jeeps are easy to tow.  I think some models are easier than others and automatic vs. manual makes a difference too.  Go to  http://www.remcoindustries.com/Towing/Store.php and plug in your Jeeps specific info.  We use a Blue Ox tow bar & a ready brake.


----------



## LEN (Sep 1, 2014)

Karen is correct Jeeps are EZ. Any good brand of tow bar and base plate and just about any brake system.

LEN


----------



## Jerry Gaylor (Jan 27, 2017)

I use a Roadmaster Sterling hitch with a SMI braking system on the Jeep it's a 2009 Jeep Wrangler I told with a 2016 Coachmen leprechaun 220qb Ford E350 v10 toes like a feather you don't even know it's there and mine's an automatic very easy to set up


----------



## Joe Mayo (Mar 16, 2018)

Jerry Gaylor said:


> I use a Roadmaster Sterling hitch with a SMI braking system on the Jeep it's a 2009 Jeep Wrangler I told with a 2016 Coachmen leprechaun 220qb Ford E350 v10 toes like a feather you don't even know it's there and mine's an automatic very easy to set up


Hi Jerry - I'm a new member and am looking for information from users of the Stay-IN-Play supplemental braking system - from a real user. I like the description of the system, the "proportional" braking that is advertised. Could you provide some of your experience with the braking system and would you recommend it, would you buy another system if you had to do over?
Thanks,
Joe


----------

